# Tecumseh engine mods



## woodman71 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am getting into go kart racing using Tecumseh 6hp engines and was wondering where I could get some engine mods for it. I wuold need things like a metal cam instead of plastic, heavier valve springs, complete piston overhaul kits and a few other things.


----------

